# Water Change



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

20g - weekly

10g - twice a week

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

do you enjoy doing two WC a week? lol


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought you only had a reef tank? Why would you be doing a 20% WC every week? That's quite excessive IMHO.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> I thought you only had a reef tank? Why would you be doing a 20% WC every week? That's quite excessive IMHO.


Hello... my friend.  What is the tank without fishes. I have 14 fishes and anemone

4 clowns
2 antilass
2 tangs
1 coral beauty
2 chromis
1 wrasse
+ few dead bodies 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

splur said:


> do you enjoy doing two WC a week? lol


yes, I do, since it takes just 5 minutes. Mixed and fresh water are 12" from the sump



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

sig said:


> yes, I do, since it takes just 5 minutes. Mixed and fresh water are 12" from the sump


Holy heck! Is it me, or does that setup look like a great game of "Jenga" just waiting to happen?!?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> Holy heck! Is it me, or does that setup look like a great game of "Jenga" just waiting to happen?!?


with time passing by, you will learn how to make proper death quiet set up 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

sig said:


> with time passing by, you will learn how to make proper death quiet set up


Lol. I particularly like the ice-cream style tubs deftly balanced to top right of the picture...

I'll look to you for inspiration with my new build, Mr Miyagi. Until then, wax on... wax off...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I would do 5-10 Gal. once a week max. You could even get away with every other week. There are a lot of nutrients and helpful bacteria stuff in the water, and if you do too many water changes, you miss out on their benefits to your inhabitants.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Man, is that picture ever scary! All that water over Parkay floors. If you have an accident, make sure you clean it up FAST.

Lee


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> I would do 5-10 Gal. once a week max. You could even get away with every other week. There are a lot of nutrients and helpful bacteria stuff in the water, and if you do too many water changes, you miss out on their benefits to your inhabitants.


Do not know what to tell. I am really confused. you suggest 40G/month WC on total of 180G 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> Do not know what to tell. I am really confused. you suggest 40G/month WC on total of 180G


Sounds right to me, unless you own stock in instant ocean lol. I've never had a tank with less than 180g total water volume and at best I do 35g a month. Never had an issue and I stock heavy.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> Sounds right to me, unless you own stock in instant ocean lol. I've never had a tank with less than 180g total water volume and at best I do 35g a month. Never had an issue and I stock heavy.


Probably, I am wrong and rich, but will follow the same steps - spend on WC >>> save on cyano 

I am not bragging, but with current 15G per week WC, even chaeto does not grow in the sump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> Probably, I am wrong and rich, but will follow the same steps - spend on WC >>> save on cyano
> 
> I am not bragging, but with current 15G per week WC, even chaeto does not grow in the sump


Water changes should be to replace minerals and trace elements to the water, nutrient export should be but a small part of it. If your relying on water changes to remove high levels of nitrates your system is unbalanced.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> Water changes should be to replace minerals and trace elements to the water, nutrient export should be but a small part of it. If your relying on water changes to remove high levels of nitrates your system is unbalanced.


*This is from Randy Holmes-Farley from reef central:*

" While the necessity varies from system to system, there are a number of reasons that water changes are useful, and no reasons to not do them that I can see, aside from cost if that is a concern for you.

I change 1% daily slowly and automatically. It requires virtually no work (about 5 minutes once every 1-2 months to make a batch of salt water) and removes many things that have a tendency to build up with zero stress on anything. It also replenishes things which may have become depleted.

IMO, the question is best asked as " what is the best thing I can do?" rather than "what is the least I can do to have a decent reef tank?" 

I am not a expert and always ready to learn, but here is what I think:

Why should I do water changes? Because I don't have any intention to test for all of elements found in saltwater even if I could. Granted many of these may not change (decrease or build up), and even if they did, most of the usual creatures we keep may not care, but as smart as we may think we are, we aren't. I'm not even referring to waste build up. For the most part we think we can deal with waste by exporting or consumption.

just as an example:

I have 3 corals that will start to look not happy, I test water and find nothing out of the ordinary (and I have all kits test kits). Then I'll do a small water change, even just a 5-10%, and the coral will perk up, and I'm asking myself okay what is it you liked about that?

This is not mine"

"Composition of seawater:
how many do we test for?
how many are critical (up or down) for a healthy environment for all the things we would like to keep?

Hydrogen H2O
Oxygen H2O
Sodium NaCl
Chlorine NaCl
Magnesium Mg
Sulfur S
Potassium K
Calcium Ca
Bromine Br
Molybdenum Mo
Ruthenium Ru
Rhodium Rh
Palladium Pd
Argentum (silver) Ag
Cadmium Cd
Indium In
Stannum (tin) Sn
Antimony Sb
Helium He
Lithium Li
Beryllium Be
Boron B
Carbon C
Nitrogen ion
Fluorine F
Neon Ne
Aluminium Al
Silicon Si
Phosphorus P
Argon Ar
Scandium Sc
Titanium Ti
Vanadium V
Chromium Cr
Manganese Mn
Ferrum (Iron) Fe
Cobalt Co
Nickel Ni
Tellurium Te
Iodine I
Xenon Xe
Cesium Cs
Barium Ba
Lanthanum La
Cerium Ce
Praesodymium Pr
Neodymium Nd
Samarium Sm
Europium Eu
Gadolinium Gd
Terbium Tb
Dysprosium Dy
Holmium Ho
Erbium Er
Thulium Tm
Ytterbium Yb
Lutetium Lu
Hafnium Hf
Copper Cu
Zinc Zn
Gallium Ga
Germanium Ge
Arsenic As
Selenium Se
Krypton Kr
Rubidium Rb
Strontium Sr
Yttrium Y
Zirconium Zr
Niobium Nb
Tantalum Ta
Tungsten W
Rhenium Re
Osmium Os
Iridium Ir
Platinum Pt
Aurum (gold) Au
Mercury Hg
Thallium Tl
Lead Pb
Bismuth Bi
Thorium Th
Uranium U
Plutonimu Pu "

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

On the other side have a look on this one

the tank is 35 years old without water changes 

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=727454

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

All I know is that stability is paramount in a saltwater system. I've talked to many experienced reefers and the consensus seems to be that water changes should be smaller and less frequent by far than any freshwater tank should be; 5-10% per week is usually quite sufficient. Unless you're a uber-experienced reefer running an NPS tank, then it's different. OCD doesn't help either- sometimes the desire to have a spotless tank or not patiently letting natural processes run their course can keep a tank from properly maturing or keeping more reliable and consistent water parameters.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> All 5-10% per week is usually quite sufficient.


That is exactly what I am doing. 15g from 180 total. Millions people - millions opinions and everybody is right 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> Millions people - millions opinions and everybody is right


Of course! Which is why I don't listen to anyone else but instead learn by experience/ hard knocks instead. It's a lot more fun!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

50seven said:


> All I know is that stability is paramount in a saltwater system. I've talked to many experienced reefers and the consensus seems to be that water changes should be smaller and less frequent by far than any freshwater tank should be; 5-10% per week is usually quite sufficient. Unless you're a uber-experienced reefer running an NPS tank, then it's different. OCD doesn't help either- sometimes the desire to have a spotless tank or not patiently letting natural processes run their course can keep a tank from properly maturing or keeping more reliable and consistent water parameters.


~10% weekly in 1.3 gallons increments daily using continuous water change setup.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a confession to make. I do maybe 15%ish WC's when I have some free time and some energy, and when I know it's been a while since I did one.  I guess this works out to every 5-6 weeks per tank, maybe a bit longer. I used to keep charts and graphs and reminders but not anymore.
The exception is my neo nano which I'm "soft cycling" and which has a couple if inhabitants normally not recommended for new systems; it's getting weekly 10-15% changes right now (and thriving except for the normal new-tank diatoms).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I have a confession to make. I do maybe 15%ish WC's when I have some free time and some energy, and when I know it's been a while since I did one.  I guess this works out to every 5-6 weeks per tank, maybe a bit longer. I used to keep charts and graphs and reminders but not anymore.
> The exception is my neo nano which I'm "soft cycling" and which has a couple if inhabitants normally not recommended for new systems; it's getting weekly 10-15% changes right now (and thriving except for the normal new-tank diatoms).


Looks like I am alone with these regular water changes 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

